# Hannover und Umgebung



## botcha (13. November 2004)

Soo...braucht nich zu denken das ich des den braunschweigern nachmache....aba ich hab mir gedacht was die können,können wa viel bessa   !!!also ihr hannoveraner schreibt scho hier rein   

tschöö botcha


ps:fussball können wir noch viel besser spieln  :daumen


 HANNOVER 96


----------



## Spasemacke (13. November 2004)

gibt es denn so viele, das sich der thread lohnt?!
aber egal. ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanikF. (13. November 2004)

nee glauh nich


----------



## Deleted 8297 (14. November 2004)

Allein wenn man mal an einem schönen Nachmittag den Benther- und Gehrdenerberg abfährt sieht man hier schon einige Biker, die sind bestimmt nicht aus der Ferne angereist.


----------



## botcha (14. November 2004)

also leutz los los schreibt   
wer kommt am 20.11 also nächsten SA alles nach empelde nen bittle biken ???
meldet euch
tschöö nOs!n


----------



## FlatterAugust (14. November 2004)

nOs!n schrieb:
			
		

> Soo...braucht nich zu denken das ich des den braunschweigern nachmache....aba ich hab mir gedacht was die können,können wa viel bessa   !!!also ihr hannoveraner schreibt scho hier rein
> 
> tschöö botcha
> 
> ...



Fussball zählt hier nicht, Jungchen. 

Wünsch Euch viel Erfolg mit dem neuen Fred.  
Werde aber hier ab und zu mal nach dem Rechten schauen, nur damit ihr nicht zuviel von uns klaut.  
Empelde wäre was für mich, falls ich bis SA was Neues zusammenstecken kann. Sag mal bitte welche Uhrzeit am besten ist.
GruzBAM


----------



## botcha (14. November 2004)

FlatterAugust schrieb:
			
		

> Fussball zählt hier nicht, Jungchen.
> GruzBAM



na klar zählt hier fussball   
joa wir wollten aufm  kaliberg nen bittle fahrn..un vll noch zum bentherberg
uhrzeit lässt sich ja noch absprechen!!

tschöö


----------



## Spasemacke (14. November 2004)

naja, soviel is da nicht mit absprechen!
um 14uhr fängt es an auf der dual strecke.


----------



## botcha (14. November 2004)

Spasemacke schrieb:
			
		

> naja, soviel is da nicht mit absprechen!
> um 14uhr fängt es an auf der dual strecke.




naja wir können uns ja vorher aufm bentherberg vergnügen


----------



## Edith L. (15. November 2004)

Da wir gerade dabei sind! 96 war damals nicht dabei!    
 
Beim letzten Aufeinandertreffen hat 96 hier in BS aber die A....karte gezogen! Da wollten doch die Fans die halbe Mannschaft nebst Trainer lynchen, oder!  

Ansonsten Gute Idee "H und Umgebung" aufzuziehen, kann nicht sein, dass die Landeshauptstadt hier im Datennirvana und der Spamflut der HH-Fraktion  untergeht.

Vielleicht biket man mal ne anständige Runde in der jeweiligen Nachbarschaft zusammen.

 

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## Rabbit (15. November 2004)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> ... und der Spamflut der HH-Fraktion  untergeht.


Nanana ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aber mal im Ernst: Solange alles im Rahmen bleibt spricht nichts gegen einen weiteren "Powerthread" 
Ich denke aber, die BS'ler sind da kaum noch einzuholen ... es sei denn wir HH'ler "müllen"  in Zukunft auch nur noch alles in einen Thread 

Gruß und weitermachen,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (15. November 2004)

In Hannover wird halt noch gebiked und nicht gepostet  (schnell verdrück weil jeder meine Winterpokalpunkte sehen kann)


----------



## Hitzi (15. November 2004)

FlatterAugust schrieb:
			
		

> Fussball zählt hier nicht, Jungchen.



Und ob hier Fussball zählt !

 96 Olé   

Wir wollten euch beim letzten Aufeinadertreffen einfach mal den Vortritt lassen. Und mehr habt ihr ja schließlich auch nicht draus gemacht, oder? 

Aber Spaß beiseite  

Ein paar Hannoveraner tummeln sich ja dann doch noch hier rum   

Aber man muß ja auch nicht überall seinen Sempf dazu schreiben   

Demnächst werde ich mir dann auch mal die Strecke in Empelde ansehen 

Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## botcha (15. November 2004)

wir wäre es den am nächsten Sa um dir ma die strecke anzusehn..!!
ab dem 20.11 gelten auch die neuen öffnungszeiten...d.h. jeden SA macht die strecke scho um 12 uhr auf bis 17 uhr!!!
siehe TBE
tschööö


----------



## Hitzi (15. November 2004)

Hi nOs!n,

vom Prinzip her gerne aber mein Bike ist noch in der Werkstatt. Dämpfer wird ausgetauscht und leider dauert das ganze schon recht lange  

Mal sehen, was geht....

Hitzi


----------



## Hitzi (15. November 2004)

Wenn wir den Schnitt von ca. 7 Postings am Tag einhalten, dürften wir in den 721 Tagen, die die BS´ler für den Thread "Braunschweig und Umgebung" gebraucht haben, bei ca. 5047 Beiträgen ankommen und damit die Braunschweiger somit schlagen. Ist das nicht ein Anreiz zum tippern   

Ich finde JAAAAAA.......

Hitzi


----------



## botcha (15. November 2004)

wir schaffn des die braunschweiger zu schlagn!!!
wenn dein dämpfer weida drin is kannste dich ja ma melden...oda schau auf Bike-Community Hannover mal nach wann wir so biken!!!
tschöö nOs!n


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## botcha (15. November 2004)

hmm...ich finde 721 is ne lange zeit =/
also sollten wa mehr schreiben 
dann geht des nen bittle schneller


----------



## Rabbit (16. November 2004)

nOs!n schrieb:
			
		

> wir schaffn des die braunschweiger zu schlagn!!!


Und genau das ist der Grund, warum der Postingcount im Benutzerprofil im IBC-Forum "abgeschafft" wurde (müssen wir das bei den Threads auch noch ausblenden  ?)!
Also, wie bereits gesagt, übertreibt es nicht, dann bleibt alles im grünen Bereich!


----------



## Edith L. (16. November 2004)

@Rabbit
Ist doch zunehmend "saure Gurkenzeit" im Forum, liegt bestimmt am Wetter!  Da kann ein bisschen ermutigende Aufforderung zur regen Anteilnahme am H-thread, auch wenn der Umfang des Bs-thread dafür anfänglich mal herhalten muss, sicherlich nicht schaden. 

Vielleicht sollte man den thread bereichern durch ne gemeinsame Deistertour?   Ist ja wohl noch H und Umgebung! Lässt das Forum vielleicht ein bisschen enger zusammenwachsen und Schranken überwinden! Wird vielleicht mal langsam Zeit Finden sich sicherlich bestimmt auch ein paar Bs'ler die mitfahren.  

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## botcha (16. November 2004)

gegen deister touren hab ich nix dagegen wohne ja auch nur knapp nen kilometer davon   
also bei sowas bin ich denne auch imma gerne dabei   
vll dürfen die BS auch ma mitfahrn


----------



## Würfel (16. November 2004)

gemeinsame Deistertouren? Immer gerne: nächsten Samstag 12:30 Nienstädter Pass


----------



## botcha (16. November 2004)

nö da bin ich scho in empelde aufm kaliberg


----------



## Hitzi (16. November 2004)

Hi,

und mein bike ist immer noch in der Werkstatt   

Morgen werde ich mal durchrufen was jetzt ist 

Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## botcha (16. November 2004)

kannst ja mein bike ´habn...bei mir is jetzte da was zwischen gekommen   
komme erst kurz anch 4 uhr dahin


----------



## Rabbit (16. November 2004)

nOs!n schrieb:
			
		

> gegen deister touren hab ich nix dagegen ...
> vll dürfen die BS auch ma mitfahrn


Aber nur vll 

Spaß beisseite: Eddies Vorschlag sollte man mal aufgreifen, zumal ich dieses Jahr viel zu selten im Deister war 
Also, Würfel-Kai, nicht aufgeben und immer schön Terminvorschläge posten. Insbesondere würdest Du bei 'ner Tour mit mir viele Punkte für den WP sammeln können. Ich bin ja nicht der schnellste, also wird das 'ne laaaaaannnnggggeeeeeee Fahrzeit ... und nur die zählt


----------



## Würfel (16. November 2004)

Du armer alter Mann, Harry!  Bring ne Nylonstrumpfhose mit, dann kann "ich" "dich" "bergauf" "ziehen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spasemacke (17. November 2004)

es geht auf den samstag zu!
wer ist denn jetzt genau alles dabei?


----------



## FlatterAugust (17. November 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nur vll
> 
> Spaß beisseite: Eddies Vorschlag sollte man mal aufgreifen........



Na, bilden sich hier etwa schon neue Allianzen?  
Feine Strategie, wenn ich den "Feind" schon nicht besiegen kann, dann verbünde ich mich mit ihm.  Hat mal son oller Klugscheizer gesagt.
Gute Idee.  Ich bin dabei.( Sofern Rabbit mich live einen Nachmittag aushält

)

@Spasemacke
In BS regnet es die letzten 3 Tage. Kann man bei dem Wetter überhaupt in E fahren? Ich bin vor Jahren dort mal ein XC-Matschrennen gefahren. Die Pampe auf der Halde hat mir fast die Reifen von der Felge gezogen.  

GruzBAMdemnächstimdeister


----------



## botcha (17. November 2004)

also beim fahren ist es k!!nur man wird nen bittle dreckig dahilf nur noch ne   !!!is aba scho k da...man wird glaub isch keine probs haben!!!
außer nen bittle rutschen un soo   !!
tschööö un viel spaß euch


----------



## Hitzi (18. November 2004)

botcha schrieb:
			
		

> kannst ja mein bike ´habn...bei mir is jetzte da was zwischen gekommen
> komme erst kurz anch 4 uhr dahin



Vielen Dank für das Angebot -  Aber das kannst du ja nicht ernst meinen - wenn ich mich als zarter 0,1 tonner auf dein bike schwinge .... wer weiß das schon so genau, was dann passiert  

Muss wohl noch weiter auf mein bike warten  

Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## pimpelmoser (18. November 2004)

wg. Samstag:

Meine Gabel ist zwar grad in Italien (das erste mal, dass ich nen ungewollten Boxenstopp mit einer "bombigen" Gabel machen muss) aber ich werde am Samstach mit von der Party sein und den ultimativen 80mm Federweg Test machen!!!

--> Da sin ma dabei, det is Prima! Prima, der Kaliberberg! 

Also Jungs und Mädels, Fans und Freaks- schwingt eure Hachsen zur Hauptstadt von Niedersachsen!

Lasst euch am "Monte Kali" sehn, da ist das biken doppel so schön!


Nein, ich stehe nicht unter Drogeneinfluss!

Bis denn!


----------



## botcha (19. November 2004)

Hitzi schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für das Angebot -  Aber das kannst du ja nicht ernst meinen - wenn ich mich als zarter 0,1 tonner auf dein bike schwinge .... wer weiß das schon so genau, was dann passiert
> 
> Muss wohl noch weiter auf mein bike warten
> 
> ...



hätte dir auch net mein bike gegeben..is mir viel zu schade!!!


----------



## Hitzi (19. November 2004)

Dann sind wir uns ja einig 

Schöne Grüße


Hitzi


----------



## hollow (24. November 2004)

ka, wollt mich auch mal melden *meld* 

komme aus springe bei hannover


----------



## botcha (25. November 2004)

hmm...einer aus springe  am deister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spasemacke (8. Dezember 2004)

hm, schade unser thread is eingeschlafen *aufweck*
wer hat lust und zeit am samstag zum kaliberg zu kommen auf die dual strecke?
und warum haben sich alle ihre benutzer bilder so weihnachtsmann mäßig angekritzelt?!
hab ich was verpasst???


----------

